# WesR + Slk55 AMG [109 pics]



## WesR (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Todays write up is on a Slk 55. I did a full interior on this one minus a carpet shampoo and a 2 stage polish on the exterior. The owner had just bought the car and wanted to get it looking as close to new as possible plus treat a scratch on the trunk.

I must say the styling on the new Slk is gorgeous and I really like the Slr style hood and nose plus a V8 in this smallish car is insane. I was definitely admiring the car while working on it.

Anyways on to the surgery.

Here she is on arrival




































Some dirty before shots

Typical caked up Mercedes rims









Dirty exhaust









Interior was really not that bad just dusty etc and just needed a thorough cleaning in all the tight spaces




































I soaked the rims in P21s Wheel Cleaner to break things down while I cleaned the inside









I also soaked the wheel well with Megs All Purpose Cleaner to loosen up the dirt









Moving onto the interior I started first by dusting out all the tight crevices and spaces

Please forgive my bootleg brush, my Megs Slide Lock Brush gave out on me so I had to take the left over bristles and wrap them up in a rubber band. Thankfully they still did the job.


















I used my Megs Triple Duty Brush to get in between the cracks of the seat









After the dusting I cleaned up the pedals with Megs All Purpose Cleaner. No dressing though as I don't want them to be slippery









Here is a before and after of them

Before









After









Started vacuuming


















I hate seeing dirty in between the seats



























I wiped down the interior with Megs All Purpose Cleaner. Generally the reason I do this rather then going straight into dressing the interior is 1) I would like to have a clean surface to dress and 2) I look at it as sort of an anti bacterial cleaning of the surface(think about it how many times has some one coughed or sneezed in your car and no wipe down)


----------



## WesR (Oct 28, 2009)

I leather cleaned and conditioned the seats with Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner. I have to confess this WAS the best leather treatment to me until I came across Leatherique this winter and experimented with it on my leather coat.

Scrubbing the leather seats with my Swissvax Leather Brush and Gliptone Leather Cleaner each seat broken down section by section.


















Here they are after.









Applied Gliptone Leather Conditoner by hand, especially on perforated leather breaking it down in my hands first makes it so much more easier to deal with it because it doesn't build up in the tiny holes. As well applying it by hands allows me to work in the full conditioner into the seats rather then have it soak and waste into a microfibre cloth or any other applicator.


















Finally after everything I applied the interior dressing which was Megs Hyper Dressing. I honestly do not like shiny interior dressings(not gonna name any brands you know who you are lol) and one thing I like about Hyper Dressing is it is water based and can be cut with water for different levels of shine. You can have high gloss, medium gloss, satin finish, and natural finish. I like to have it cut somewhere in between satin and natural finish.









I cleaned the windows with Stoners Invisible Glass and my Glass Master Pro. Wiped off the remaining conditioner that didn't absorb into the seats and now here are the afters of the interior.

No shiny here everything has a nice natural glow



























Complimentary AMG shot






















































Artsy fartsy carpet shot. It is looking clean though




































Moving on to the exterior I started with the engine

All of these are just after shots


----------



## WesR (Oct 28, 2009)

Cleaned the wheels with my EZ-Brush









Did the rim face with my microfibre mitt









I usually clean exhausts with Chemical Guys Grime Reaper but I ran out so I applied the P21s Wheel Gel to the exhaust and scrubbed it with 0000 steel wool. I must say that I was pretty impressed with the out come using the wheel gel and as I think about it now I may use this on some after market exhausts that come my way seeing as it is ph balanced and non acidic making it safe for all finishes









It was a cloudy day to begin with but when the sun peeked out for a bit I found some surprises on the hood, roof, and trunk

This is an example of bad polishing and the perils of putting a rotary polisher in the hands of the non experienced. Buffer trails all over the top end of the car and what a hack style to. Instead of polishing the whole car they just tried to get away with polishing the hood, roof, and trunk but I guess it is better they not polish the whole car anyways


















This is just terrible, it looks like they just went wildly back and forth with the polisher









Anyways on to the washing using the two bucket method and a lambswool mitt. Soap was Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss mixed with Prep Wash to strip anything that was on the paint wither it be wax, glaze, etc so that I could have a clean bare surface to work with.



























Dried the car with my waffle weave towel and brought it in to clay. Clay was Riccardo yellow clay and lube was Megs Last touch diluted 25 lube 75 water.


















Measured the paint to look out for any low spots and to inform the owner of any repaints that they might not have known about prior to purchase



























Masked up all the trim etc 









And began to polish with a black lambswool pad and Menzerna Super Intensive Polish using the Zenith Point Technique

Here are some befores and afters

Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Here is a shot of me polishing









This is the deep scratch that was on the trunk


----------



## WesR (Oct 28, 2009)

I wetsanded it out with a 2400 grit sanding disc and my Porter Cable then passed over it again with a 4000 grit disc









And finally polished it all out. I was not able to completely remove the scratch but definitely improved it

I put a little arrow to show what was left









My camera died but I did the second stage of polishing with a white Lake Country pad and Menzerna PO85rd

After the jeweling stage I wiped down the paint with a plush microfibre cloth and ipa alcohol to clean off the polishing oils and clean up any left over dust


















I checked over my work with my 3M Sun Gun(I hate the battery life on this thing)









Here are some afters of the jeweling process and just before wax. I don't know if it is the ceramic clear coat or just me but the shine was looking really crazy to me, you be the judge




































Applied Swissvax Concorso









In the meantime while the wax was curing I dressed the tires with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel, cleaned the outside windows, and polished the exhaust with Megs NXT metal polish


















Now after 2 days of work here are the money shots... drum roll please


----------



## WesR (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are some sun shots to show the condition of paint under the light of truth. The metallic flake was looking beautiful to if I might say




































Remember how the hood looked under the sun with all those buffer trails


















And how the roof looked with all those buffer trails









Finally my two favorite shots


















3:09am here in Toronto and finally finished my write up

Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed it and any comments or questions are more then welcome

Cheers,
Wes


----------



## FSUJP (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job. How many hours did the job take?


----------



## 0428 (Feb 8, 2007)

More importantly, how much did you charge?


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job...I do detailing as a hobby, mostly on my own cars, and can truly appreciate your work and the attention to detail. I need to get some little brushes like the slide brush to do the interior. 

Love the paint work and love to see that metallic flake sparkle. I just use a D/A for now. Don't want to practice on my car yet......

Looks awesome.


----------



## tollwayracer (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you use the buffer when applying wax or did you do it by hand?


----------



## BMW-Esq. (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow....win

+1 for you sir


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to ask what kind if camera is that? You take beatiful pictures. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## starkraven (Mar 19, 2010)

Really amazing. Brilliant. Looks better than new.


----------



## GregA (Mar 26, 2010)

I think this is one of the most labor intensive details I've seen. It looks amazing though! Great job!


----------

